# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2012



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 07/2012 ist ab sofort    online. Die  neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 6. Juno 2012  am   Kiosk.  Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3    Werktage  früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games   Hardware 07/2012  in diesen  Thread. Die Redaktion  versucht hier, auf   Fragen und  Anregungen möglichst schnell  zu antworten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JFF78 (3. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema "Spezial: Energie-Effizienz", Pozessoren und Boards

Ich weiß nicht ob es Absicht war, aber wieso steht bei dem CPU Test die X58 Plattform schlelchter da als sie wirklich ist? 

Bei anderen Sockel treten als Prozessoren eher die High-End Ableger an, bei X58 muss der Einsteger Quad i7 920 herhalten. Was ist mit den Gulftowns? Kleinere Struktur, neue Funktionen, freier Multi (Bei X Modellen) und 2 echte Kerne mehr (und 4 Threads mehr). Meiner Meinung nach würde der 990X nicht so abgeschlagen in der Tabelle dastehen wie der 920er. Natürlich verbrät diese CPU einiges mehr, sie bringt dafür aber auch Leistung, gerade wenn die Leistung und kann je nach Spiel sogar mit den oberen SB´s mithalten.

Wollte man vermeiden, dass eine 3 Jahre alte Plattform den aktuellen Sockel "gefährlich" wird und zu gut dasteht oder was war der Grund für diesen doch etwas unfairen Umgang mit X58 bei diesem Test?


----------



## tvharti (4. Juni 2012)

*Test der KFA2 GTX 680 EX OC - Ausgabe 07/2012*

Hallo!

Eine Frage habe ich interessehalber zum Test der KFA2-Karte: Im Test steht, dass die Karte eine Tendenz zum Fiepen/Zirpen hat. Unter welchen Bedingungen tritt dies auf? Auch schon im normalen Windows-Betrieb, oder erst unter Last? Bei den bisher rar gesäten Tests im Internet zu dieser Karte konnte man bisher nichts davon rauslesen ...

Danke und beste Grüße,
tvharti


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2012)

Im Artikel über Effizienz ist auf Seite 30 im Diagramm zum FPS/Watt-Verhältnis der GTX580 ein gravierender Fehler: beim Undervolting steigt die Effizienz (wie es auch in der Tabelle richtig steht), das grüne Dreieck für FPS/Watt wurde aber im negativen Bereich platziert - Skandal! Ich verlange als Abonnent, dass der verantwortliche Redakteur bei mir vorstellig wird und mit grünem Buntstift das Dreieck an die richtige Stelle malt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juni 2012)

JFF78 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es Absicht war, aber wieso steht bei dem CPU Test die X58 Plattform schlelchter da als sie wirklich ist?
> 
> Bei anderen Sockel treten als Prozessoren eher die High-End Ableger an, bei X58 muss der Einsteger Quad i7 920 herhalten. Was ist mit den Gulftowns? Kleinere Struktur, neue Funktionen, freier Multi (Bei X Modellen) und 2 echte Kerne mehr (und 4 Threads mehr). Meiner Meinung nach würde der 990X nicht so abgeschlagen in der Tabelle dastehen wie der 920er. Natürlich verbrät diese CPU einiges mehr, sie bringt dafür aber auch Leistung, gerade wenn die Leistung und kann je nach Spiel sogar mit den oberen SB´s mithalten.
> 
> Wollte man vermeiden, dass eine 3 Jahre alte Plattform den aktuellen Sockel "gefährlich" wird und zu gut dasteht oder was war der Grund für diesen doch etwas unfairen Umgang mit X58 bei diesem Test?


Ich wollte überhaupt nichts vermeiden - im Gegenteil, durch die bewusste Wahl des Bloomfields habe ich den 1366er Chip gewählt, der weitaus verbreiteter ist und somit mehr Lesern eine Einschätzung an die Hand gegeben, wie sich ihr Quad im Vergleich zu neueren Plattformen schlägt. Davon ab ist es nicht unfair noch steht hier etwas schlecht dar, denn mit einem 920er sieht's nun mal schlicht so aus - zur Plattform gehört eben mehr als nur der X58. Du bist mit deinem 970er eher die Ausnahme, daher finde ich deinen Vorwurf unangebracht, kann dir aber gerne kommende Woche wenn ich aus Taiwan zurück komme, die Fps/Watt ratio benennen.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich verlange als Abonnent, dass der verantwortliche Redakteur bei mir vorstellig wird und mit grünem Buntstift das Dreieck an die richtige Stelle malt.


Vorschlag: Schick mir dein Heft


----------



## GxGamer (6. Juni 2012)

Hab mir gerade das Heft gekauft und auf einigen Seiten (146, 145, 130, 132, 129, 112, 111) sind Druckfehler (vergraute Seiten, unscharfe Schrift und/oder Bilder).

Vom ersten schnellen Überfliegen gefallen mir bisher die Artikel über Gehäuse und Netzteile sehr gut.
Den Titel "PC der Zukunft" halte ich für unpassend, bzw. ich stelle mir darunter etwas anderes vor. PC der Zukunft und "zukunftssicher" sind für mich 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## CompEx (6. Juni 2012)

Ich vermute ein paar Fehler auf S. 33 bei den FPS-Werten der ATI HD 7000 bei Crysis 2: die 7970 soll über 50 % schneller als die 7950 sein und die 7850 knapp schneller als die 7950. Dadurch sind auch die Effizienzwerte falsch.

Dadurch sieht ATI auf dieser Seite recht gut aus, während die 7970 auf S. 46 8 von 9 Vergleichen gegen die 680 verliert.


----------



## JFF78 (6. Juni 2012)

@PCGH_Marc

Sorry, sehe ich etwas anderes. Der 920er war die CPU der ersten Stunde  von 1366, da er für die verhältnismäßig teuere Plattform günstig war (im Vergleich zu anderen Bloomfields).  Wer in den letzten Jahren sich jedoch für X58 Plattform entschieden hat,  kaufte sich doch häufig einen Gulfi (vor allem für die Übertaktungsversuche) oder wahlweise auch Xeon. Vielleicht bin  ich hier im Forum die Ausnahme, allgemein ist es aber nicht so.  Außerdem, wenn man Quads vergleichen will, sollte man fairer Weise einen von den schnelleren X58 Quads nehmen: 930,940,965 XE. Besonders der 930er ist wegen dem neueren D1 Stepping hervorzuheben. Zusätzlich ist der Gulftown, wenn man einigen Seiten glkauben darf dank kleinerer Fertigung sparsamer, was ihn gerade als Plattformvertreter für Fps/Watt Vergleich interessant macht. 
Ich fand halt,  dass wenn für Sandy beispielsweise der 2600K zum Test antritt, sollte  auch für X58 ein schnellster/zweitschnellster Prozessor dabei sein. Und  da AMD Sechskerner auch dabei sind, warum nicht Intel Sechskerner? Aber sei  es drum. 
Die die Fps/Watt ratio würde mich aber interessieren, danke schon mal in voraus.

Edit: und mein Beitrag war kein Vorwurf, sondern ein  (war für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar)

Gruß


----------



## ile (7. Juni 2012)

PCGH PDF-Archiv!!!!!!! Wow, wie lange habe ich mir das schon gewünscht!!! TOP!!! :jump:


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juni 2012)

Das haben wir aber nicht zum ersten Mal.  Okay, von 2000 bis 2011 schon, aber bis zum jeweils aktuellen Datum.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## skyscraper (7. Juni 2012)

PDF ist toll. Gabs ja schonmal, nur konnten das sämtliche PCs bei mir nicht erkennen 

Was ich super finde, ist, dass ihr den boxed-Kühler mal getestet habt. Großes Lob!


MfG, sky


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Juni 2012)

Kann es sein das die PCGH 7/12 mit DVD noch nicht komplett ausgeliefert ist?

Ich war jetzt bei etwa 5 Zeitungsläden und dort hatten sie nicht die 7/12 mit DVD oder nochnichtmal die 7/12 ohne DVD , das Sonderheft hab ich nirgens gesehen 

Ist es so schwer die zu bekommen?, war jetzt in der Stadt, bei Edeka, am Kiosk..., nirgenswo gabs die 7/12 mit DVD


----------



## pedi (7. Juni 2012)

ging mir letzten monat und heute auch so.
wenn die nichts verkaufen wollen, sollen die das sagen, dann kauft man eben chip, pc-welt oder computerbild.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Juni 2012)

Ohne DVD haben sie es da, aber ich möchte mit DVD wegen den Archiv 

Das Sonderheft ist mir nicht so wichtig, aber wäre schön wenn ich es bekommen würde (Wird das überhobt im Laden verkauft?, oder nur im Online Shop), schön wäre es wenn man die PCGH bei Amazon bestellen könnte, dann wäre das Problem ja weg.

Mal kucken ob sie es im Hauptbahnhof in Hannover haben, ist der größte Zeitungsladen den es hier gibt. 
Hoffe ich bekomme die DVD Ausgabe.

Im einen Zeitungsladen wurde mir gesagt das die PCGH immer etwas später kommt, was ich schade finde, wenn ihr angibt das sie am 6.6 erhältlich ist, sollte sie auch in an den Tag eig. in den Zeitungsläden verfügbar sein, hoffe ich bekomme es am Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## Saubatzen (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test der KFA2 GTX 680 EX OC - Ausgabe 07/2012*



tvharti schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich interessehalber zum Test der KFA2-Karte: Im Test steht, dass die Karte eine Tendenz zum Fiepen/Zirpen hat. Unter welchen Bedingungen tritt dies auf? Auch schon im normalen Windows-Betrieb, oder erst unter Last? Bei den bisher rar gesäten Tests im Internet zu dieser Karte konnte man bisher nichts davon rauslesen ...
> 
> ...


 
das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juni 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ohne DVD haben sie es da, aber ich möchte mit DVD wegen den Archiv
> 
> Das Sonderheft ist mir nicht so wichtig, aber wäre schön wenn ich es bekommen würde (Wird das überhobt im Laden verkauft?, oder nur im Online Shop), schön wäre es wenn man die PCGH bei Amazon bestellen könnte, dann wäre das Problem ja weg.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

Wenn ihr Probleme damit habt, eine Ausgabe zu bekommen, hinterlasst bitte die Postleitzahl im Thread oder schickt mir das als PN.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test der KFA2 GTX 680 EX OC - Ausgabe 07/2012*



tvharti schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich interessehalber zum Test der KFA2-Karte: Im Test steht, dass die Karte eine Tendenz zum Fiepen/Zirpen hat. Unter welchen Bedingungen tritt dies auf? Auch schon im normalen Windows-Betrieb, oder erst unter Last? Bei den bisher rar gesäten Tests im Internet zu dieser Karte konnte man bisher nichts davon rauslesen ...


 


Saubatzen schrieb:


> das würde mich auch interessieren.



Unsere Spulenfiep-Angabe bezieht sich stets auf den 3D-Betrieb. Faustregel: Eine Karte, die bei extremen Bildraten fiept, gibt bei üblichen Fps ein Zirpen/Zischen von sich. 2D-Fiepen würden wir vermerken, falls es auftritt (was bei unseren Muster bislang nicht der Fall war).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Spiczek (8. Juni 2012)

Finde es gut, dass ihr dieses Thema genauer behandelt. Ich hab die Ausgabe zwar noch nicht hier liegen und somit den Artikel noch nicht gelesen, aber ich denke ihr solltet zukünftig auch dieses Thema bei euren Hardwarebewertungen einfließen lassen. Auch wenn die Karte noch so toll, schön und schnell ist. Wenn sie aber einen Verbrauch hat, das beim spielen Krümmel wieder ans Netz muss, ist da was faul. Einzig ihr als Hardwaretester und Publikmacher könnt daran etwas ändern, dass der Verbrauch zukünftig nicht nur in einem Nebensatz genannt wird.

Grüße


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. Juni 2012)

Also hier wäre meine PLZ: 30952 , Ort ist Empelde.
Hab aber auch in Hannover dierekt leider keine bekommen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Juni 2012)

bei uns gibt es die auch noch nicht....

26524 Hage und Umgebeung auch nicht


----------



## tvharti (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test der KFA2 GTX 680 EX OC - Ausgabe 07/2012*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Unsere Spulenfiep-Angabe bezieht sich stets auf den 3D-Betrieb. Faustregel: Eine Karte, die bei extremen Bildraten fiept, gibt bei üblichen Fps ein Zirpen/Zischen von sich. 2D-Fiepen würden wir vermerken, falls es auftritt (was bei unseren Muster bislang nicht der Fall war).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
anscheinend gibts das Fiep-Problem bei der Karte nicht immer, habe das grade gefunden:

KFA² GTX 680 EX OC im Test (Kurzreview mit Video) : Einführung und Übersicht


----------



## Track11 (9. Juni 2012)

ile schrieb:


> PCGH PDF-Archiv!!!!!!! Wow, wie lange habe ich mir das schon gewünscht!!! TOP!!! :jump:


 
Auch von mir: Tausend Dank! Ich bin absolut kein Fan von den DVD's und lese sehr gerne alles was mit dem Slot A und Sockel A Bereich anfängt. Dafür hätte ich LOCKER zwischen 50€ und 100€ bezahlt, wenn es so ein Angebot gegeben hätte aber hier bekomme ich dies noch kostenlos. Wo bekommt man heute noch was kostenlos? Super gute Aktion!

Würde gerne wissen ob die ersten Hefte auch schon in PDF's vorlagen oder ob man diese nacheinander gescannt hat. Muss imense Arbeit gewesen sein


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an Thilo:

Wie zum Henker hast du es geschafft auf einem Asus Sabertooth P67, einen i7-970 ans laufen zu bekommen?  S.144


----------



## JFF78 (10. Juni 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage an Thilo:
> 
> Wie zum Henker hast du es geschafft auf einem Asus Sabertooth P67, einen i7-970 ans laufen zu bekommen?  S.144



Mit Lötkolben geht alles


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Juni 2012)

Hoffe ich bekomme morgen die DVD Ausgabe, mal sehen ob unser Kiosk die PCGH jetzt bekommen hat.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juni 2012)

Du kannst die doch bei deinem Kiosk bestellen!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Juni 2012)

Werd ich machen, hoffe aber sie ist auf Lager. Mir wurde gesagt das sie IMMER etwas später kamen, aber warum?


----------



## webwebber (11. Juni 2012)

was für eine vorschau, man erkennt nichts, also kann man es sich auch sparen!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juni 2012)

Scherzkeks.  Die Vorschau besteht aus dem den Inhalt ankündigenden Text und der Vollansicht des Artikels, damit potenzielle Käufer sehen können, wie die Thematik aufbereitet/-geteilt ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juni 2012)

JFF78 schrieb:


> Die die Fps/Watt ratio würde mich aber interessieren, danke schon mal in voraus.


Im Falle des Core i7-990X sind es 177W bei 48,3 Fps und damit eine ratio von 2,73 Fps/Watt.


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juni 2012)

Meiner Meinung fehlt jetzt nur noch ein Inhaltsverzeichnis mit Suche, wo einem die Ausgabe und die Seite angezeigt wird. Dann wärs perfekt. Ist aber bestimmt sehr zeit-aufwändig.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Juni 2012)

Habe jetzt die PCGH 7/12 DVD und das Sonderheft bekommen ;D

Soweit ganz gut, leider fand ich bei dieser 10x10 Tabelle für Graikkarten/CPU ausbremsung keine Radeon 78xx oder einen Ahtlon X2 7xxx


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juni 2012)

Ok, die HD 7870/7850 kannst du bei der HD 6950/6970 einsortieren, den X2 7850 BE zwischen C2D E4400 und C2D E8400.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Juni 2012)

Ich würde mir noch wünschen das wie bei der PC Games ein DVD Cover für DVD Hüllen beiliegt, da sich die DVD Halterung nicht besonders gut in der DVD Hülle macht


----------



## JFF78 (11. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Falle des Core i7-990X sind es 177W bei 48,3 Fps und damit eine ratio von 2,73 Fps/Watt.


 
Ok, danke

EDIT: hab im Heft in der Tabelle nachgeschaut. Dieser Wert rückt alles wieder in das richtige Licht. Gulftown knapp hinter den SBs (2500K) und über der Lynnfield Riege. Das zeigt realistischer die Leistung der X58 Plattform, die sich auch in mehreren PCGH Tests vergangener Zeit wiederspiegelte (im Gegensatz zum Wert von dem Einsteiger Prozessor 920).


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Juni 2012)

Es ist zwar zugegebenermaßen etwas speziell, aber ich wurde gebeten, folgende Daten für Interessenten zu veröffentlichen, da es offenbar Fragen bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit gab:

Die DVD-Version der PCGH ist in *Empede* an den Verkaufsstellen
- SB-Warenhaus, Alfred-Bentz-Str. 1
- Supermarkt, Schulstrasse 20

und in *Hage* in den Läden
- E-Center Kruse, Baantjebur 4
- Combi, Am Edenhof 1A

erhältlich.


----------



## Alterac (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe die 5,30 Euro Version erworben.
Nur es sind auf dem Datenträger nur die Hefte von 2010/2011 und der
Ordner auf der Disk heißt auch nur "       " Archiv von 2010/2011, ist das so beabsichtigt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Juni 2012)

JFF78 schrieb:


> EDIT: hab im Heft in der Tabelle nachgeschaut. Dieser Wert rückt alles wieder in das richtige Licht. Gulftown knapp hinter den SBs (2500K) und über der Lynnfield Riege. Das zeigt realistischer die Leistung der X58 Plattform, die sich auch in mehreren PCGH Tests vergangener Zeit wiederspiegelte (im Gegensatz zum Wert von dem Einsteiger Prozessor 920).


Naja, richtiges Licht - die Bandbreite der Plattform ist halt recht groß. Es gibt neben dem Gulftown mit 6C/2T und 32nm die besagten Bloomfield mit 4C/8T und 45 nm, aber auch die Gainestown mit 2C/2T ...


----------



## skyscraper (23. Juni 2012)

Alterac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe die 5,30 Euro Version erworben.
> Nur es sind auf dem Datenträger nur die Hefte von 2010/2011 und der
> Ordner auf der Disk heißt auch nur "       " Archiv von 2010/2011, ist das so beabsichtigt?


 
Der Rest ist auf der Rückseite.


----------

